# 68% Aggregate Is it Enough for a Normal Admission Into LMDC in MBBS



## m.h.mir20 (Aug 28, 2012)

hey i got 726 in matric and 810 in fsc and 688 in mcat..the total aggregate is 68 % can u please tell me if i can secure admission in MBBS in LMDC normally


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

i dont think merit really matters in lmdc . my best friend last year had aggregate of 74.5% and he could get admission in lmdc but he got admission in fmh . and this school friend of ours got admission in lmdc with 62% aggregate? make what you can of this ! i think the interview is what really matters.

i think you should try in cpmc as imo it is a much better medical college . best of luck


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> i dont think merit really matters in lmdc . my best friend last year had aggregate of 74.5% and he *couldnt* get admission in lmdc but he got admission in fmh . and this school friend of ours got admission in lmdc with 62% aggregate. make what you can of this ! i think the interview is what really matters.
> 
> i think you should try in cpmc as imo it is a much better medical college . best of luck



sorry for the mistype


----------



## m.h.mir20 (Aug 28, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> i dont think merit really matters in lmdc . my best friend last year had aggregate of 74.5% and he could get admission in lmdc but he got admission in fmh . and this school friend of ours got admission in lmdc with 62% aggregate? make what you can of this ! i think the interview is what really matters.
> 
> i think you should try in cpmc as imo it is a much better medical college . best of luck


hey thanx fr the reply..the 62 % guy did he pay any donations or something...plus are u sure central park is better ..since lmdc is the oldest private college in lahore ?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

just saying..lmdc is wayyy better than central park ! The best private college in lahore would be CMH, and LMDC would defo come second.
done alot of research!


----------



## m.h.mir20 (Aug 28, 2012)

chinablue said:


> just saying..lmdc is wayyy better than central park ! The best private college in lahore would be CMH, and LMDC would defo come second.
> done alot of research!


really ? not fmh aur shalamar...btw any idea if i can ge into lmdc with this score..i dnt want to go to akhtar saeed and these types of colleges


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah !lmdc students score reallyyy high on the UHS exams !
and sorry,i have no idea about that


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

suprising he didnt pay any donation thats why i said there is no merit in lmdc
@chinablue i said cpmc is better than lmdc imo . i have my neighbour studying in lmdc (his 5th year) and according to him study in lmdc is secondary to other activities somehow and you have to study yourself.

also my friend's friend (from fmh) told me (on a get together lunch) that in uhs prof exams students sit in rows that alternate between lmdc and fmh and he said lmdc students are weak . 

so its upto u what u prefer


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

hey.. i have an aggregate of 71.26. will be able to get in fmh, lmdc, cpmc, rashid lateef orakhtar saeed? plz tell me if i can get into any one of them or any other medical college in lahore!


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

well im saying it on the basis of the fact that kids from LMDC get positions in UHS exams almost each year,not on the basis of what some random friend of mine told me! I think that would help you judge better.Do some research on your own rather than asking your friends! After all,many people misguide you as well or just have stupid views lol .plus,not everyone gives donations.I know manyyy kids who scored straight A's in Alevels and went to LMDC and gave no donations.But thats just my opinion  I dont ofcourse expect you to agree with me!


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

money matters in lmdc pay donations in lacs (16-20) and you are in, my friend with 79% aggregate could not get in and the one who did not even get 250 marks in mcat got in lolzz, its all a matter of money neither your mcat nor you fsc matters, last year they said that they were not taking students scoring less than 854 in fsc on merit basis and asked for 16 lacs from me too...


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

m.h.mir20 said:


> hey i got 726 in matric and 810 in fsc and 688 in mcat..the total aggregate is 68 % can u please tell me if i can secure admission in MBBS in LMDC normally


you might get into bds without donations (last year the merit was 854 for bds), mbbs is difficult, however, you can get into any other medical college with this aggregate e.g; cpmc, fmh, rashid lateef etc fmh looks at the result of their own entry test which is quite easy...


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> i dont think merit really matters in lmdc . my best friend last year had aggregate of 74.5% and he could get admission in lmdc but he got admission in fmh . and this school friend of ours got admission in lmdc with 62% aggregate? make what you can of this ! i think the interview is what really matters.
> 
> i think you should try in cpmc as imo it is a much better medical college . best of luck


i have got call from fmh.... what sort of interview and test it would be reply


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

m.h.mir20 said:


> hey i got 726 in matric and 810 in fsc and 688 in mcat..the total aggregate is 68 % can u please tell me if i can secure admission in MBBS in LMDC normally


you might get into bds (last year the merit was 854 for bds ), mbbs is difficult, however, you can get into any other medical college with this aggregate e.g; cpmc, fmh, rashid lateef etc(for mbbs)....


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Emaan said:


> you might get into bds without donations (last year the merit was 854 for bds), mbbs is difficult, however, you can get into any other medical college with this aggregate e.g; cpmc, fmh, rashid lateef etc fmh looks at the result of their own entry test which is quite easy...


my friend hAD 500 marks in mcat she got admitted there..... mine are 691 in mcat.... total aggregate 72percent what are my chances for lmdc????


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

pilzzz said:


> hey.. i have an aggregate of 71.26. will be able to get in fmh, lmdc, cpmc, rashid lateef orakhtar saeed? plz tell me if i can get into any one of them or any other medical college in lahore!


Can't say anything about lmdc but you can get into any other college you've mentioned for sure...


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> i have got call from fmh.... what sort of interview and test it would be reply



how can you get an interview call from fmh?? dude aptitude tests are scheduled to go till 5th oct. secondly if u ask about the aptitude test ( as i have given it today) it is very easy granted your english is good cuz there are 30 (out of 60) english questions


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

Angry Bird said:


> my friend hAD 500 marks in mcat she got admitted there..... mine are 691 in mcat.... total aggregate 72percent what are my chances for lmdc????


well in that case I do not know how the minds of lmdc people work, however I can assure you that lmdc DOES NOT look at your mcat marks, it only considers your fsc marks , I know this because last year I applied there too alongwith many of my friends and those who got calls had more than 920 marks in fsc (for mbbs), and those who were not called and went there to ask about the admission,s they asked 16 laccs for bds and 20 for mbbs, if your marks are 920+ you would be able to get in no problem #yes


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

Emaan said:


> well in that case I do not know how the minds of lmdc people work, however I can assure you that lmdc DOES NOT look at your mcat marks, it only considers your fsc marks , I know this because last year I applied there too alongwith many of my friends and those who got calls had more than 920 marks in fsc (for mbbs), and those who were not called and went there to ask about the admission,s they asked 16 laccs for bds and 20 for mbbs, if your marks are 920+ you would be able to get in no problem #yes


lmdc doesnt look at your mcat marks?

plz click n be enlightened 


http://lmdc.edu.pk/latest_news.aspx?ID=26


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

how do you calculate the aggregate for students that have taken sat II for lmdc?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> how can you get an interview call from fmh?? dude aptitude tests are scheduled to go till 5th oct. secondly if u ask about the aptitude test ( as i have given it today) it is very easy granted your english is good cuz there are 30 (out of 60) english questions


ye that test.... tell me how to prepare for it... need real guidence


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

blazeadeel said:


> how can you get an interview call from fmh?? dude aptitude tests are scheduled to go till 5th oct. secondly if u ask about the aptitude test ( as i have given it today) it is very easy granted your english is good cuz there are 30 (out of 60) english questions


students applying on the foreign seat who have given SAT II are giving their interviews tomorrow because they are exempted from the aptitude test. I am one of them and I am pissed off at FMH for their admissions schedule.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> students applying on the foreign seat who have given SAT II are giving their interviews tomorrow because they are exempted from the aptitude test. I am one of them and I am pissed off at FMH for their admissions schedule.


i have aptitude test....guide me for it


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

i know you have the aptitude test. and i thought i already told you that i don't have it so i can't help you with that.


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> ye that test.... tell me how to prepare for it... need real guidence



the test is very general. although questions are randomly generated so may be i got some easier questions but after giving the paper what i can tell you is that its very general there and if u have ur science concepts it will be a breeze but i recommend going through following topics again

all the human organ systems 

scientific names of economically important plants

trends of periodic table

for physics i recommend going trough optics as i got 3 questions from there

english u cant prepare for that u gotta be good


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

ugghh I did O and A Levels and did extremely poor in the MCAT, 647/1100, 70.3% aggregate, any idea about how much will I have to donate to get into LMDC? because 16-20 lacks is just too much, 2-5 lacks wont do it?


----------



## m.h.mir20 (Aug 28, 2012)

Umer Yamin said:


> ugghh I did O and A Levels and did extremely poor in the MCAT, 647/1100, 70.3% aggregate, any idea about how much will I have to donate to get into LMDC? because 16-20 lacks is just too much, 2-5 lacks wont do it?


As you can see from the previous posts I have been in your position before, there is no way out of this situation last time LMDC took ppl with 70 above aggregate I dont knw about this year , I would still urge CPMC, I too had reservations but once you come to the college u realize you made the right decision if you are really interested in studying ! The faculty is pretty good I can testify to that !


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

m.h.mir20 said:


> As you can see from the previous posts I have been in your position before, there is no way out of this situation last time LMDC took ppl with 70 above aggregate I dont knw about this year , I would still urge CPMC, I too had reservations but once you come to the college u realize you made the right decision if you are really interested in studying ! The faculty is pretty good I can testify to that !


What about the facilities at CPMC? like sports and all?


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

m.h.mir20 said:


> As you can see from the previous posts I have been in your position before, there is no way out of this situation last time LMDC took ppl with 70 above aggregate I dont knw about this year , I would still urge CPMC, I too had reservations but once you come to the college u realize you made the right decision if you are really interested in studying ! The faculty is pretty good I can testify to that !


My aggregate is 72 ... may i get in lmdc eithet in mbbs or bds???


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

m.h.mir20 said:


> hey i got 726 in matric and 810 in fsc and 688 in mcat..the total aggregate is 68 % can u please tell me if i can secure admission in MBBS in LMDC normally


*

my aggregate is around 68% too. And from what ive heard from most people, its not good enough for LMDC. Im still applying though because at the end it all depends on fate and you never know where you might end up. So you should definitely consider applying! *


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

I think,
The donation range should considered here,
How much could they ask for?

Im sure 10-15 lakh is for barely 60%.


----------



## ramsha786 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have an aggregate of 78% is this enough for bds in lmdc c mh imdc n good college like these? What is the procedure for there admission? Like do we have to submit different forms at different colleges or will uhs assign us a college according to our choice and aggregate


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

ramsha786 said:


> I have an aggregate of 78% is this enough for bds in lmdc c mh imdc n good college like these? What is the procedure for there admission? Like do we have to submit different forms at different colleges or will uhs assign us a college according to our choice and aggregate


78% aggregate is more than enough for admission into BDS programs at LMDC and FMH, can't say anything about CMH but do apply, you do have a good chance there too. Just do well in the CMH aptitude test, and you can make it.
I'd suggest you LMDC, it is one of the best dental colleges in Pakistan.
The procedure is simple, you'll have to go the colleges you want to apply in and buy the prospectus for the BDS program, there will be an attached form inside it, fill it, attach the required documents like your Fsc, matric results, some photographs and submit it in the college admission office, CMH and FMH will give you their aptitude test dates while LMDC will call you for an interview, there will be a small 10 mark MCQ test during the LMDC interview.


----------



## arslanbhoon (Oct 5, 2014)

I have 755 marks in fsc and 299 in mcat. Any one guide me about admission in mbbs ??


----------

